# iMac au Mediamarkt Belgique



## fvilers (17 Juillet 2008)

Et plus précisément au MediaMarkt de Bruxelles (Basilix, Rue Neuve et Sint-Pieters-Leeuw).

iMac 20'' 2,4 Ghz, 1Go ram, HD 320 Go, ATI Radeon 2600 256Mo, iWork '08 pour *888* euros!

Affaire à saisir, voir page 5: http://www.mediamarkt.be/shops/shop_fr/8


----------



## havez (17 Juillet 2008)

J'ai vu la Pub dans le MediaMarkt de Jemappe (Hainaut) 
Il y à une différence avec les autre qui ne sont pas en promo: l'OS est Tiger :x

Voilà donc la réponse à la différence de prix.....


----------



## ntx (17 Juillet 2008)

Tiger = vieux modèle, donc dans ce cas le prix n'est pas si intéressant que cela par rapport au premier prix de la gamme actuelle.


----------



## nabeulman (8 Mai 2010)

havez a dit:


> J'ai vu la Pub dans le MediaMarkt de Jemappe (Hainaut)
> Il y à une différence avec les autre qui ne sont pas en promo: l'OS est Tiger :x
> 
> Voilà donc la réponse à la différence de prix.....



combien tu le vend ton imac?


----------



## MACINDO (10 Mai 2010)

Moi je vous deconseille d'aller acheter vos mac là-bas car pour vendre ils sont très fort  mais si jamais il arrive une défaillance a votre mac, bonjour les degats et les délais d'attente bon il est clair ce n'est que mon avis j'ai été stupéfait lorsque une fois je me suis rendu dans un Mediamarkt,  un vendeur a : (petite mise en situation) je suis passe avec discrétion près d'une personne qui visiblement était très intéressée par l'achat d'un mac 

Le client - Donc je n'ai pas besoin d'antivirus sur mac
Le vendeur - Ce n'est pas neccesaire mais c'est vivement conseillé surtout quand l'on investit sur une machine dans  cette gamme de prix

hors on sait tous que les mac n'ont pas besoin d'antivirus 

Enfin, lorsque j'ai parle de ce cas chez mon revendeur habituel il explique la chose suivante
chez Mediamarkt , il ont un super choix mais côté SAV ils ont nulle part il ne cherche pas la solution , il envoi les
 machines défaillantes directement chez leurs fournisseurs qui est base en Irlande et la donc ont retrouvent les délai de réparation tels que chez les pc.


Toutefois une solution est possible acheter le mac chez Mediamarkt et au cas ou le déposer dans un Apple "center" tels que pour la Belgique ily a Macline 


Enfin voilà mon n'avis mais cela n'engage que moi et ce que j'ai vu/ entendu


----------

